# help



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like this is serious mrs pinks has sold all of the furniture from one house 2 to go and were sleeping on the floor somebody give me something positive or shes going to kill me!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> looks like this is serious mrs pinks has sold all of the furniture from one house 2 to go and were sleeping on the floor somebody give me something positive or shes going to kill me!!!!!!!


Now I thought you were coming to Spain in a couple of weeks in a Caravan?? So whats the problem???

Jo xx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Book into a hotel, or sleep in your caravan!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

*panic receding*



jojo said:


> Now I thought you were coming to Spain in a couple of weeks in a Caravan?? So whats the problem???
> 
> Jo xx


its not a couple of weeks jojo its end of july mrs pinks has gone into this idea full on by the way weve had 2 offers of voluntary work for a couple hours work a day with free siting of our caravan meals etc that should get us started and keep the expense down thats a positive at last
might come out early theres a budget here in 3 weeks looks like everybodys going to get clobbered


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> its not a couple of weeks jojo its end of july mrs pinks has gone into this idea full on by the way weve had 2 offers of voluntary work for a couple hours work a day with free siting of our caravan meals etc that should get us started and keep the expense down thats a positive at last
> might come out early theres a budget here in 3 weeks looks like everybodys going to get clobbered


It aint much better here. Electricity is about to go up, VAT (spanish equivalent) is about to go up, national strikes forecast..... But come out early if theres nowt stopping you!!? Why not? At least the weather is better - well hopefully after this weekend (heavy rain and storms) it will be!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

*thanks for the help*



Cazzy said:


> Book into a hotel, or sleep in your caravan!!


might come to that cazzy the things you have to do to keep mrs pinks happy nyou wouldnt beliee!!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> might come to that cazzy the things you have to do to keep mrs pinks happy nyou wouldnt beliee!!!


think ill put my glasses on that one doesnt look right


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You can put your caravan in my drive and voluntarily paint my house if you like !!!!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> It aint much better here. Electricity is about to go up, VAT (spanish equivalent) is about to go up, national strikes forecast..... But come out early if theres nowt stopping you!!? Why not? At least the weather is better - well hopefully after this weekend (heavy rain and storms) it will be!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


would love to come out early both of us but weve to complete the sale of our houses and sell 2 cars and a boat yet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> would love to come out early both of us but weve to complete the sale of our houses and sell 2 cars and a boat yet



You should keep a property in the UK really you know, just in case...!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> You should keep a property in the UK really you know, just in case...!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah even if it is only a studio flat, we curse our english property but it is there if we have a disaster!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> You should keep a property in the UK really you know, just in case...!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


no thanks jojo absentee landlord is not a good idea mrs pinks is an estate agent and knows the nightmare tales of property getting wrecked or tenants doing a runner its bad enough now with us living in the area


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You don't have to let it, just get something cheap lock it up and leave it!! Where abouts do you live?


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> You don't have to let it, just get something cheap lock it up and leave it!! Where abouts do you live?


we live in pembrokeshire south wales got 2 big rentals 4 & 5 bedroom and an 18th century former farm cottage we live in they cost a fortune in upkeep the idea is to get rid of our liabilities here weve had enough


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you know what area of Spain you are coming to?


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> You can put your caravan in my drive and voluntarily paint my house if you like !!!!!


i can do that do a good job for you and perhaps you can voluntarily introduce me to other people who would have work done for a reasonable fee
dont think im joking cazzy by what ive been hearing its probably the best way of finding work


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

something positive... the exchange rate is going in the right direction,summer is coming, I got all my pine trees cut down... there ya go


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

summers been here for a month in wales probably got a better tan than you lot at the moment it wont last we havent had the obligatory 3 months of pembrokeshire monsoon season roll on the end of july im out of here


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> i can do that do a good job for you and perhaps you can voluntarily introduce me to other people who would have work done for a reasonable fee
> dont think im joking cazzy by what ive been hearing its probably the best way of finding work


We always manage to find work, you just gotta be prepared to work hard for less money than you would expect in the UK!!


----------

